
Ask HN: What preparations are you making for a no-deal Brexit? - thom
Without wanting to get into the tragic and ugly politics of it, and acknowledging that anyone reading this is probably going to be the least hardest hit in the eventuality of no deal, I&#x27;m still intrigued how people are preparing their business and personal finances for the next couple of years.
======
grizzles
I met a guy travelling who's business will no longer be profitable. He is
planning on documenting on facebook or a blog the closing of his business and
the firing of around 50 workers in the days leading up to brexit. Two are his
sons and one is his wife, so you can imagine he's not happy about the
situation. Oh, and he's probably leaving the UK.

